# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  ΝΕΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑΚΟΣ ΚΟΜΒΟΣ COCOPAN (#10286)

## SW1EHY

Ενας νέος κόμβος σύντομα κοντά σας......πρόσβαση στο awmn όσο θα απολαμβάνεται το καφεδάκι σας δίπλα στη θάλασσα!!! και σε κάποιες υπηρεσίες που θα στηθούν σταδιακά. 
Από αυτό το βήμα πρέπει να ευχαριστήσω όσους βοήθησαν στο στήσιμο του με κάθε τρόπο..... δαμιανό dti - γιάννη eviawind και φυσικά τον χρήστο headgehog που με την τεχνογνωσία του αλλά και πολύ μεράκι και κέφι παρόλο το κρύωμα που είχε κατάφερε να φέρει σε πέρας την εργασία αυτή!!  ::

----------


## dti

Ότι πρέπει για τα meetings μας στον Ωρωπό!  ::  

Το link με τον AimOS βγήκε;

----------


## sv1bjr

Αστεία - αστεία έχουμε κάνει την περιοχή Ωρωπού κέντρο ανάπτυξης του ασύρματου δικτύου.

Τελικά είναι πολύ τρελοί αυτοί οι Γαλάτες...  ::

----------


## SW1EHY

ΤΟ LINK ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΓΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ...ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ Η ΣΥΝΕΝΟΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΙΜΙΛΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΕΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ!!!  ::

----------


## PIT

Μπραβο Γιαννη Συγχαρητήρια!  ::   ::  
Αντε να πινουμε τα ουζακια και τα καφεδακια μας σαρφαροντας στο AWMN!!

Kαι παλι συγχαρητήρια!  ::   ::

----------


## B52

> Ότι πρέπει για τα meetings μας στον Ωρωπό!  
> 
> Το link με τον AimOS βγήκε;


κατι μου εχει πει για Σ/Κ να ειμαι κατω....  ::

----------


## B52

> ΤΟ LINK ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΓΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ...ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ Η ΣΥΝΕΝΟΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΙΜΙΛΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΕΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ!!!


Γραφε με μικρα ειναι σαν να ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙΣ....  ::

----------


## B52

Aντε γιατι το καλοκαιρι που τρωμε εκει στα παραλιακα μαγαζακια δεν ειχα voip.......  ::

----------


## ice

Απαραδεκτο να μην εχεις voip αισχος .

Αντε να δουμε φως (το AWMN σας φερνει κοντα)

----------


## dti

> Aντε γιατι το καλοκαιρι που τρωμε εκει στα παραλιακα μαγαζακια δεν ειχα voip.......


Επιπλέον, είναι σημαντικό να έχει να κάνει κάτι  ::  , όποιος περνά απέναντι με το ferry boat (τουλάχιστον για τη μισή διαδρομή από Ωρωπό προς Ερέτρια)...

----------


## B52

@ Dti : Εχεις δοκιμασει καθολου το AP του Αιμιλιου ?

----------


## liousis

Καλορίζικο Γιάννη!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!
Το είπες και το έκανες.Συγχαρητήρια στον hedgehog,τον eviawind,τον dti,τον Aimos,τον Β52,τον 69eyes,τον sv1bjr,τον Εxoticom και σε όλους εκείνους που βοηθούν με τις πράξεις τους την ανάπτυξη του awmn-ewn στον Ωρωπό και την ευρύτερη περιοχή της Ευβοίας.  ::  

ΥΓ:Αρχίστε να κανονίζετε την επόμενη συνάντηση στην παραλία του Ωρωπού για τσιπουράκι και θαλασσινά σερφάροντας πάντα στο awmn.  ::

----------


## liousis

> @ Dti : Εχεις δοκιμασει καθολου το AP του Αιμιλιου ?


Tάσο, σε ένα scan που είχα κάνει πριν από καιρό στα 2,4ghz με το mikrotik και ένα πιάτο 100cm δεν το είχα πιάσει.Δεν ξέρω εάν σημαίνει τίποτα αυτό βέβαια...  ::

----------


## dti

> @ Dti : Εχεις δοκιμασει καθολου το AP του Αιμιλιου ?


Όχι, φέτος έχω πάει μόνο 2 φορές Ωρωπό. Ελπίζω σε 1-2 βδομάδες ν΄αρχίσω να πηγαίνω κάθε Σαββατοκύριακο, οπότε θα κάνω τις δοκιμές μου από το λιμάνι και γενικά τη γύρω περιοχή.

----------


## hedgehog

It is up & running  ::  

Θα κάναμε αυτό το post από την παραλία, συνοδεία μπύρας και μεζέδων, αλλά πριν το submit κάτι στράβωσε με το routing προς το forum από το 8ο hop και πέρα, οπότε έμεινε για τώρα...

Το link με AimOS είναι Jet και το BGP παίζει (thnx 2 B-52), ενώ το AP μοιράζει ελεύθερα IP's με πρόσβαση στο AWMN. Στατιστικά για το traffic υπάρχουν στο http://www.hedgehog.awmn/cacti (awmn/awmn).

Μεγάλο μέρος της δουλειάς έγινε ασύρματα, με καφέ, μπύρα και μεζέδες στην παραλία (απόλαυση σκέτη)  ::  

Στα άμεσα TODO's, παροχή πρόσβασης στο internet και στήσιμο freespot...

to be continued....  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Μεγάλο μέρος της δουλειάς έγινε ασύρματα, με καφέ, μπύρα και μεζέδες στην παραλία (απόλαυση σκέτη)


Και μετά φαντάζομαι σε κάποιο μπαράκι της περιοχής πίνοντας.... Β52...  ::  

Είστε όλοι υπέροχοι.  ::

----------


## B52

> ...και μετά φαντάζομαι σε κάποιο μπαράκι της περιοχής πίνοντας.... Β52...


..μπααα ο Evia ηταν ετοιμος για ουζακια αλλα .... next time..... 
Στο θεμα μας τωρα... εγω δεν ξερω τι λετε συνδεθηκα με το zyxelaki μου την ωρα του φαγητου απο την ταβερνα που ημουν με -64 και ειχα μια χαρα voip...  ::

----------


## liousis

Για ακόμη μια φορά καλορίζικοι παίδες...
Άντε να δοκιμάσουμε και από κοντά το ap σε μια ουζοσυνάντηση...!  :: 

ΥΓ:Την επόμενη που θα στήσετε κάτι βάλτε μια φωνή να είμαστε και εμείς παρόν εάν μπορούμε...Απλά,έτσι για την παρέα...  ::

----------


## johns

ok  ::   ::  

Εγώ μέσα ειμαι  ::   ::

----------


## ice

Νομιζω πασχα οτι καλυτερο για το next meeting !!!!!

----------


## PIT

Συγχαρητηρια παιδες  ::   ::  

Μετα το Πασχα συναντηση για ουζα στον Ωρωπό τι λετε??  ::

----------


## dti

> It is up & running  
> 
> Θα κάναμε αυτό το post από την παραλία, συνοδεία μπύρας και μεζέδων, αλλά πριν το submit κάτι στράβωσε με το routing προς το forum από το 8ο hop και πέρα, οπότε έμεινε για τώρα...
> 
> Το link με AimOS είναι Jet και το BGP παίζει (thnx 2 B-52), ενώ το AP μοιράζει ελεύθερα IP's με πρόσβαση στο AWMN. Στατιστικά για το traffic υπάρχουν στο http://www.hedgehog.awmn/cacti (awmn/awmn).
> 
> Μεγάλο μέρος της δουλειάς έγινε ασύρματα, με καφέ, μπύρα και μεζέδες στην παραλία (απόλαυση σκέτη)  
> 
> Στα άμεσα TODO's, παροχή πρόσβασης στο internet και στήσιμο freespot...
> ...


Συγχαρητήρια! Αυτό το freespot μπορεί ν΄"ανεβάσει" όλη την περιοχή!
Προτείνω με πρώτη ευκαιρία να μπει και σχετική ενημερωτική πινακίδα!  :: 
Και βέβαια είμαι μέσα για εορταστικό meeting τις μέρες του Πάσχα στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο.  ::

----------


## dti

Ενημερώστε αν θέλετε το WiND. Κάθε γραμμούλα που προστίθεται έχει σημαντική αξία!




> @ Dti : Εχεις δοκιμασει καθολου το AP του Αιμιλιου ?


Την Κυριακή που πέρασε, προς το μεσημέρι, δεν έπιασα τίποτε από το ap του Αιμίλιου. Μάλλον έπεσα πάνω στα σεταρίσματα του link προς cocopan.

----------


## hedgehog

> Στα άμεσα TODO's, παροχή πρόσβασης στο internet και στήσιμο freespot...


...το οποίο freespot φαίνεται πως στην παρούσα φάση τουλάχιστον δεν θα υλοποιηθεί, καθώς οι πόροι του routerboard με το που σηκονόταν το freespot, δεν επαρκούσαν ούτε καν για την απόδωση IP από τον DHCP, ενώ ακόμα και με καρφωτή IP η πρόσβαση με το winbox ήταν απελπιστικά αργή.  :: 

Μοναδική εναλλακτική λύση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ στην παρούσα φάση, είναι ο απλός διαμοιρασμός μέσω κάποιου VPN...

Ήθελα επίσης να δώ και την απόδοση / συμπεριφορά του routerboard, με κάποιο αριθμό clients συνδεδεμένων επάνω του.

Στα logs φαίνεται πως οι πρώτες συνδέσεις μέσω αυτού έχουν ήδη γίνει.  :: 

Κάθε feedback είναι πολύτιμο και ευπρόσδεκτο  ::

----------


## dti

Χρήστο, θα είμαι στην περιοχή τις επόμενες μέρες για καμιά εβδομάδα, οπότε μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάποιες δοκιμές. 
Αν θες, μπορώ να δανείσω ένα routerboard 532a που σίγουρα σηκώνει ένα bb link κι ένα ap με πολύ ικανοποιητικό τρόπο.

----------


## liousis

Εάν θέλετε βοήθεια ,ή έστω για παρέα βάλτε μια φωνή...  ::

----------


## hedgehog

Θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον μέσω του AP πλέον υπάρχει πρόσβαση και στο internet.

Για να περιορίσω όσο είναι δυνατό την κατανάλωση των περιορισμένων πόρων του routerboard, δεν στήθηκε VPN, αλλά προστέθηκαν στον DHCP οι παράμετροι για τον proxy.

Εφόσον ο browser του client είναι ρυθμισμένος να παίρνει αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις proxy δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.



> Tools > Options > Advanced > Network > Connection Settings > Auto detect proxy settings for this network.





> Εργαλεία > Επιλογές > Συνδέσεις > Ρυθμίσεις τοπικού δικτύου > Αυτόματος εντοπισμός των ρυθμίσεων





> Tools > Options > General > Connection Settings > Auto detect proxy settings for this network.


Υποθέτω πως και οι λοιπές εφαρμογές που είναι ρυθμισμένες να παίρνουν τις ρυθμίσεις του IE δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία τους.

Δυστυχώς δεν ήταν δυνατή η επιβεβαίωση της ορθής λειτουργίας του, αφού η παραμετροποίηση έγινε απομακρυσμένα.
Κάθε ενημέρωση για επιτυχημένη ή μη χρήση της υπηρεσίας θα ήταν πολύτιμη.

Ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του είναι γεγονός πως δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, αλλά στην παρούσα φάση δεν ξέρω αν και πως θα μπορούσε να υλοποιηθεί κάπως καλύτερα  :: 

Θα πρέπει επίσης να σημειωθεί πως η παροχή Internet αναμένεται να έχει κάποια downtimes, λόγο των γνωστών σε αρκετούς προβλημάτων της γραμμής ADSL που "ταΐζει" τον proxy.

Υ.Γ.: Που θα πάει... σιγά σιγά θα στρώσουν όλα   ::

----------


## hedgehog

Το AP μετά από παύση μίας εβδομάδας, μοιράζει και πάλι internet.  ::

----------

